# Rock guitar riff in 12/8 (Video with TAB)



## redsoundco (May 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;_vsch7-IDoY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vsch7-IDoY[/video]


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm sold. Where do I sign up?


----------



## gtrchris (Apr 1, 2007)

looks cool, only the piece is incorrectly written in 12/8 when it's actually in 3 with even groupings( it's not a jig!)


----------

